
Show HN: I a built a clean, minimal Mailing List reader, focussed on readability - Mojah
It&#x27;s online here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;marc.ttias.be&#x2F;<p>As a comparison, here are currently the most popular alternatives. Let&#x27;s take OpenSSL&#x27;s security announcement from last week:<p>- marc.info: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;marc.info&#x2F;?l=openssl-announce&amp;m=145399448602327&amp;w=2<p>- classic pipermail: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mta.openssl.org&#x2F;pipermail&#x2F;openssl-announce&#x2F;2016-January&#x2F;000061.html<p>- My marc.ttias.be (clean): http:&#x2F;&#x2F;marc.ttias.be&#x2F;openssl-announce&#x2F;2016-01&#x2F;msg00002.php<p>Or socat&#x27;s recent revelation about missing prime numbers in OpenSSL (discussed here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11014175):<p>- openwall: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.openwall.com&#x2F;lists&#x2F;oss-security&#x2F;2016&#x2F;02&#x2F;01&#x2F;4<p>- seclist: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;seclists.org&#x2F;oss-sec&#x2F;2016&#x2F;q1&#x2F;261<p>- My marc.ttias.be (clean): http:&#x2F;&#x2F;marc.ttias.be&#x2F;oss-security&#x2F;2016-02&#x2F;msg00003.php<p>Let me know what you think please!
======
Fudgel
It looks good, but I feel that the mail font could be a little bigger (it's
also a little thin IMHO). Here's a screenshot of how it looks on OSX in
Chrome: [http://i.imgur.com/W3fPhOb.png](http://i.imgur.com/W3fPhOb.png)

------
jlgaddis
I like it. You might consider adding next/previous buttons near the top as
well, but it looks very nice the way it is.

Any chance you'll post the code? This would be handy for some internal lists
we have (that can't be made public / archived publicly).

I like cron.weekly, too. In fact, I just suggested it here in another thread
several hours ago. Keep up the good work! _(Edit: Just saw that you replied to
that comment a bit ago.)_

